# Craigs list hacks



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

I got to this property on Monday and just started laughing and the wife asked why. I told her I just had a visual of a guy pulling up here with his mini van with snow blower in the back and doing it for $18.00


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SHM said:


> I got to this property on Monday and just started laughing and the wife asked why. I told her I just had a visual of a guy pulling up here with his mini van with snow blower in the back and doing it for $18.00



Did one like that a while back with my tractor. 700' for $1,500....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cleaned up with my plow......


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn that is one helluva view in the background!!!!!!!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*great photo*

thats a great photo of the super duty and plow. good job on the plowing!~ what kind of plow? i cant make it out? its not a boss or western.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> thats a great photo of the super duty and plow. good job on the plowing!~ what kind of plow? i cant make it out? its not a boss or western.



Fisher.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

And an LS XR3037C Turbo tractor....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn dude! your set up is on point but that is my version of HELL!

My dream is to live in a Kenny Chesney song and you live on the damn North Pole! 

You are a better man than I. I'm not leaving the house when those conditions exist!:lol:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Show off..!!! with your fancy truck and tractor..:thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Show off..!!! with your fancy truck and tractor..:thumbup:



I refuse to take it in the shorts from nationals thus i actually make enough money for decent equipment. It's taken me 5 years but i'm getting there. I also don't mess around when i mow......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Damn dude! your set up is on point but that is my version of HELL!
> 
> My dream is to live in a Kenny Chesney song and you live on the damn North Pole!
> 
> You are a better man than I. I'm not leaving the house when those conditions exist!:lol:



Your missing out bro. Snow is a blast and good $$$ to boot. Hell i'm sitting in the cab of the tractor or truck with the heat on. Nuttin to it!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Damn that is one helluva view in the background!!!!!!!


Isn't it?

Soon it'll be my back ground too. Or front porch




Craigslist Hack said:


> Damn dude! your set up is on point but that is my version of HELL!
> 
> My dream is to live in a Kenny Chesney song and you live on the damn North Pole!
> 
> You are a better man than I. I'm not leaving the house when those conditions exist!:lol:





mtmtnman said:


> Your missing out bro. Snow is a blast and good $$$ to boot. Hell i'm sitting in the cab of the tractor or truck with the heat on. Nuttin to it!!!




Exactly, nothin to it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Your missing out bro. Snow is a blast and good $$$ to boot. Hell i'm sitting in the cab of the tractor or truck with the heat on. Nuttin to it!!!



You can have it! When the temp drops below 50 I'm not interested in even walking outside to get in the truck. We have snow on the ground right now and I am already counting down the days until this misery ends.

I'm looking forward to a retirement in Belize, Honduras, Costa Rica or someplace warm. This cold climate is not for me. 

It does look like you have it DIALED though! Good for you!:thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You can have it! When the temp drops below 50 I'm not interested in even walking outside to get in the truck. We have snow on the ground right now and I am already counting down the days until this misery ends.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a retirement in Belize, Honduras, Costa Rica or someplace warm. This cold climate is not for me.
> 
> It does look like you have it DIALED though! Good for you!:thumbup:


I would MUCH rather dress warmer than try to stay cool. 4 year in Florida nearly killed me. 2X in the emergency room from heat exhaustion. Never had cold exhaustion in 44 years though. Anything over 80 is just too damn warm!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes:
.....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I would MUCH rather dress warmer than try to stay cool. 4 year in Florida nearly killed me. 2X in the emergency room from heat exhaustion. Never had cold exhaustion in 44 years though. Anything over 80 is just too damn warm!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes:
> .....


I have heard this many times. I wish I was more like you the background in your pics is amazing! I watch those Alaska shows and it's simply beautiful up there. 

Unfortunately I prefer the heat. It's never too hot for me. Phoenix on a 115 degree day feels perfect, Florida in August is great, Alabama when it's so humid the windows fog up everytime th A/C runs? Bring it! I like it warm!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, Alaska on tv is beautiful. Problem for me is that it lasts for about 11 weeks, and you spend those precious 77 days preparing for the other 41 weeks, which are brutal.
I've been out west many times; Montana and Wyoming are carved from God's hand. I have a sister in Tuscon. The heat there reminds me of a bad romance; it seems ok for awhile but if you stay in it too long it will kill you.
I'll take Tennessee timber and seclusion. I prefer humidity, some mosquitoes, a few ticks and snakes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This guy ruined more than a few of our Parties when I was coming up. and what gets him? Snow! I'm telling you the stuff is evil!

http://www.effinghamdailynews.com/n...cle_0a939e5c-91fe-5c77-a0d1-9a67090546ba.html


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

had an officer here in Toledo also die shoveling a couple weeks back


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife's grandfather had a heart attack shoveling his front porch. He was dead before he hit the floor.

I've got another sister that lived in Canyon Country, California, not far from LA. After 30 years she got tired of the same old weather and wanted to move somewhere that had a change of seasons. Where does she go? Rhode Island, just south of Boston, where they are setting records for snow fall. Now after 10 years she is moving to Texas. Go figure.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My wife's grandfather had a heart attack shoveling his front porch. He was dead before he hit the floor.
> 
> I've got another sister that lived in Canyon Country, California, not far from LA. After 30 years she got tired of the same old weather and wanted to move somewhere that had a change of seasons. Where does she go? Rhode Island, just south of Boston, where they are setting records for snow fall. Now after 10 years she is moving to Texas. Go figure.


Texas is like Florida with better laws and cheaper property. It's white here again! But we are out in it!


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

*xp 1000*

laughed my ass off when I got home to watch wife cleaning the farm house driveway, I guess that's how northern girls do it


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SHM said:


> laughed my ass off when I got home to watch wife cleaning the farm house driveway, I guess that's how northern girls do it


She WINS!!! That looks more fun than any way I've seen thus far.

Get me a car hood and a ski rope and you have a great time right there.


----------

